# Muzzleloader Never Had this Happen



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Started using Great Plains Bullets in my Inline.Well if i've ever wanted to put Fresh Powder in I've alaws just pushed it out and reused the Bullet.

Well the other day I did this.Today I was walking through the woods.Went to rest,set my Rifle up next to a Tree.  Looked at the end of my Barrel,there was my Bullet,lucky I didn't fire it.

So next time just put a New Bullet in.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I just started muzzle loading but i have always been told to just fire into the dirt when done and never to re-use bullets i also use lead conicles and with as easy as thy push down once started i can see where they could slide back up if used a second time 

it is my understanding that pulling the breach plug is a major no no while loaded theoreticaly with both plug and barrel being steel there is an outside chance a spark could happen setting of the works in your hands 

this is why the CO2 discharge system is very popular it pushes tight to the nipple and everything is cleared from the barrel with a strong puff of gas


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

If I don't want to fire my muzzleloader to unload it , I use my air compressor an a blow snozzle wit a rubber tip.Comes out very forcefully so you wanta have a safe place for the bullitt or ball to go.. I've never had a maxi-ball loosen on me yet, but I have lost the cap if I'm not careful. Don't like them newfangled inlines..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Yea I hear that poorboy.Going to my Sidelock Thursday.

Went and bought a Regular Tag so I better get some meat.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Using a tc cherokee come muzzleloading season, been out alittle with my marlin, too many hunters here in modern firearms season, when its past I'll pretty much have the woods to myself. Hope everyone has a safe and sucessful season..


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ditto that poorboy! Safe & Sucessful. Our modern gun season starts Nov. 18 & runs untill Dec.5. We're allowed 1 buck & 1 doe.I hope to fill both tags. I filled my buck tag during blackpowder season.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

actually any ML using conicals it is a good idea to occasionally check the bullett seating with your ram rod. Walking and carrying the gun could cause the bullett to move forward I believe most manuals mention that somewhere.... I know I have heard that before anyhow. 

Hey poorboy what cal cherokee do ya have... I'd like to find one ot two of them right, I'd like a 45 and even a .32 someday.you don't see them for sale often let alone cheap as say a used renegade etc thats for sure


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Tall Paul ,mine was a .32 when I bought it many years ago new, after I shot it and got interested in actually going deer hunting witha frontstuffer I bought a .50 deerslayer, then last year I found a nice .45 cherokee barell at a price I could afford on ebay. Couple of weeks ago I found a Maxi-ball mould and handles, was a little on the spensive side but the wife said go fer it, so now I am set. I would like to have the .32 maxi-ball mould also, as it shot them really well and they are not to be found around here any more. The maxies are much faster to load than sabots and round balls for me...


----------

